# Identify this old school bus? 1940's?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

This is an IHC train scenery item. The packaging just calls it a "1940's School Bus." It's BEGGING to be a Tjet.










Looking at it next to your standard issue HO scale modern Bluebird school bus, you can see that it's quite a bit more manageable and might not be too much of a stretch (no pun intended) to do as a divorced axle like an AFX Cuda or Vega funny car.










Here's my question: Anybody know what kind/make of vehicle this is? Or is it just meant to be generic and fit in with the time period? Here's a better look at that schnoz:










And at the posterior:










This could go so many ways. Could be a straight school bus, or a weathered relic dragged out of a field, or it actually looks like the right kind of bus to do a Furthur treatment on it...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

rick that is a funky bus! i love it!man i,m glad i clicked futher cuz it was just what i was thinking.my vote has been cast if you decied 4 futher it will challenge your modeling and painting skills.what ever you deciede it will be a cool build."get your tokens out here comes the bus "


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

IMHO, it actually has a good resemblance to the IH bus in the Further link, Rick. Unless one of the crew does more research to find a better answer, go with that.

Jus sayin... :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My bus is on the backburner....go for it man!*

kewl little bus rick,

Yeah Further is cool man! 

Bob...Ed sent me one of those in trade...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Mercedes.

Or other European design. Typical Euro heavy vehicle hood and headlight placement. Typical IHC crudeness. 

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

A Mercedes Bus in Stuttgart, 1951.

Here's a Dinky model of a 1950 Mercedes tour bus.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, must be for a private school.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ya hit the nail on the head D!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, that's definitely it. now i got reference photos to work from... thanks!

how do you say "FURTHUR" in German? :dude:

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Weiter" ..."W" sounds like "V"

"E/I" vowel sound is a long "I"

So it is pronounced ...viter


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

it's a 1940's K series international... this pic is a 1941 Close enough! 










CJ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I love old vintage buses. I have a rusty old 1942 Chevy bus that I will restore one day. I like the Merc. Cool project!

http://www.oldbus.us/Gallery/SchoolBuses/Chevrolet/tabid/61/Default.aspx


----------

